# Sublimation Mug Printing issues with Dishwasher



## Russellaga (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,
we have printed mugs for quite a while but have hit a snag, we have been buying mugs from Signzworld here in the UK, did an order for a customer who reported that they washed them in a dishwasher and the print ran (black only design) i have done a test on a second batch of mugs from the same supplier and i am finding the same problem, we use an oven and wraps and have done for some time, never had these issues before... I am leaning toward the mugs being the problem

any ideas?
if the oven wasn't getting the mugs to the correct temperature could this happen on any mug? - we've never had any complaints before from any of our end user or trade customers, its got me doubting myself
cheers
Russell


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Russellaga said:


> Hi Folks,
> we have printed mugs for quite a while but have hit a snag, we have been buying mugs from Signzworld here in the UK, did an order for a customer who reported that they washed them in a dishwasher and the print ran (black only design) i have done a test on a second batch of mugs from the same supplier and i am finding the same problem, we use an oven and wraps and have done for some time, never had these issues before... I am leaning toward the mugs being the problem
> 
> any ideas?
> ...


Do you have a mug from another supplier that you can test with?

If you do you can eliminate the oven as an issue. I would guess it will be the coating on the mugs is not good. Call your supplier and ask if they have heard any issues lately.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Generally when we see these issues, it means that the ink has un sublimated. Usually it means that Coating is reaching its Glass transition point at too low a temperature. I would Test a older or different mug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russellaga (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks Marsha & Tony / Thanks David, i have ordered some alternative mugs to test again and confirm its not our oven at fault


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

It doesn't pay to buy cheap as far as mugs go, if the temps etc are wrong you'll get a faded or burnt image but it will still never wash off, if it's just the blacks maybe you have some ink that will transfer to the surface like a paint but not actually sublimate in to it. (cheap?)


----------

